

RadioShack To Close 1,100 Stores - ericcumbee
http://techcrunch.com/2014/03/04/radioshack-to-close-1100-stores/?utm_campaign=fb&ncid=fb

======
ericcumbee
Posting this because I am sure there are people on HN that spent plenty of
time at Radioshack in their youth.

